# Bald faced mule colt Part 2



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the proportions on the second one MUCH better than the first. 

Great job!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Charming!


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you! Proportions are definitely more difficult than I imagined.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Both are very good efforts! 

There is something compelling about the first one to me - so I wouldn't discard it.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

This is your third time drawing something!? WOW! To have your natural talent would be amazing!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As per top pic. If that was a real mule I'd say it had pain in it's left side by the larger nostril. The eyes on the lower one are more realistic. Your getting there.


----------



## AlmostTexan (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes my third attempt. The two other attempts I made are of an old man (in original thread), and the original mule drawing I posted here.
I don't know about natural talent, I see what others can do and it took me several attempts to be brave enough to post these. My art teacher in high school told me to stick to words.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

i really like it. i can tell it's bald faced! the only thing i would work on is the eyes, but everything else looks pretty good, i like the second one a little better, i can tell it's bald better too. the other thing tho is that in the second one the neck looks a tiny bit small, but idk it's kinda hard to tell. i really like it overall tho... did you copy it or do it from your head?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

AlmostTexan said:


> My art teacher in high school told me to stick to words.


It really winds me up to hear things like this. That teacher is an ***. Their throw-away comments do so much harm!! *anger*

Dismiss what that teacher said. Don't ever go to his/her class again. Every time you think of this comment, think "cancel,cancel,cancel" and then think of a positive point about your art.

Your first endeavours are great, keep going. Always keep your early work, it is a great reference later on. And when you are famous they are the ones that will be worth heaps 

Draw for yourself. Its a great outlet for emotions.

Love your mule. both versions

:gallop:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You know, if you turned the ears out just a little bit and made them a little "tippier", that could almost be a Marwari, that first one. 









Those are some really good drawings!


----------

